# Starting to come together.......in my room.



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

This seems to be said way too much around here, but big thanks to [email protected] for supplying me with everything and holding my nuts during the install.
This is my first experience with an air suspension and I think I'm finally grasping most of the information.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*

werd son.. gonna be hot sh!t.. you got the rest of the stuff on the way already?


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*

i have a feeling this is gonna be quite stellar when all is said & done!


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Mike.)*

Can't wait to see this one done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (njwolfturbo)*

Looks good, Happy to help you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. ([email protected])*

Yes...Cannot wait to see this go down..
Can this car possibly get any better


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (moacur)*

Damn...
Gonna be so hot.


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

What bags are you going to be running?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*

oh noes


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. ([email protected])*

Get this ISHT done already....


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (tchristemac)*

Who's talkin







His might just be done before yours


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*

fun times


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_werd son.. gonna be hot sh!t.. you got the rest of the stuff on the way already? 


I have almost everything. Now I just have to get coilovers and the actual bags and wait for a couple fittings which are in the mail.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_i have a feeling this is gonna be quite stellar when all is said & done!









I sure hope so. This is my first experience with air suspension and I found out that I love it (well as far as the install goes) !!!

_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_Can't wait to see this one done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks good, Happy to help you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Damn...
Gonna be so hot.

Thanks for the good words guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The air suspension forum seems like a really cool place and I'm glad to finally be able to participate.










_Quote, originally posted by *Starion88esir* »_What bags are you going to be running?[/QUO
UVAIR bags on coilovers. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


tchristemac said:


> Get this ISHT done already....






tchristemac said:


> Its going to be a little while. I am taking my sweet time with everything. I want it to look perfect before I unveil anything.
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_fun times
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_

I have almost everything. Now I just have to get coilovers and the actual bags and wait for a couple fittings which are in the mail.

oh werd. good stuff Eric! sounds like its all coming together.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*

****


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_****

You would be the number one male to attest to that.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*

Cool man... You're car is a great candidate for air







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (dymer)*

Unveil???? you better take your time... I am going to hopefully this week, or the latest the beginning of the next week!!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

SWEET STUFF


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

you santi larry all can have buttsecks with your BL aired out jettas


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_you santi larry all can have buttsecks with your BL aired out jettas

exactly what i was thinking... 
Archie dont you have coils already?


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_you santi larry all can have buttsecks with your BL aired out jettas

x3


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
exactly what i was thinking... 
Archie dont you have coils already? 

Had coils, the were all blown within a month or two. I was starting to break stuff and decided it was more financially beneficial to spend a little extra on bags than replace a whole bunch of broken stuff down the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*

lookin goooooood


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_
Had coils, the were all blown within a month or two. I was starting to break stuff and decided it was more financially beneficial to spend a little extra on bags than replace a whole bunch of broken stuff down the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


oh i didnt mean it as why stay on coils and not bags, bags are awesome and definitely the way to go... i just didnt know you current coils were blown... when r u gonna start installing stuff.. i cant wait to see it done.. your front lip may have to be changed, when you lay it down it may crack just from settling down


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

cant wait to see this thing on bags!! u better be careful with that front bumper though i would hate to see all that hard work get destroyed! Ill be watching this!!


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*

Thanks for the good comments guys!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_when r u gonna start installing stuff.. i cant wait to see it done..


Here's my plans. I pretty much got the top section in the car tonight. I have a subfloor in the spare tire well that I am currently working on inside. As soon as this is done, I will run all the lines and hook up all the electrical. 
Things will stay as is for a little while as I'm super busy with work and finals for the end of the semester. I havn't bought the bags yet and I'm still waiting on buying coilovers, so I'm shooting for early-mid may. Like I said, I'm taking my time.








Here's a couple quick pictures from tonight...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Is gonna look very nice..


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Archie Bunker)*

mark II madness doesn't belong in a mark IV.
just sayin.


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (paul wall)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_











Sweet, that`s what I`ll be doing in my livingroom next week


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_

Sweet, that`s what I`ll be doing in my livingroom next week









f*uck! i have to wait until july... damn Iraq!!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (vdub-ranger)*

mr. bunker are you done yet?


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_mr. bunker are you done yet?

Meh.







Not quite lol. 
Here is what I'm working on now....
Everything is mounted in the trunk. There are 2 pieces of very heavy duty particle board for the false floor. 
I will hinge the piece closest to the back so I will have access to all my management stuff. 
Once I know everything is in working order, I will make a one piece trunk cover for everything which will probably be suede matching my interior.








All the management is stored in the spare tire well and I will also install my amp down here.








I'm in the process of molding my controller to the A/C vents in the middle...








And on the inside, I'm working on:
Relocating my IPOD hookup to the glovebox
Relocating my boost gauge somewhere (haven't decided yet)
Cutting my shift stalk down to shorten the knob position
Running the main power to the batter for the air


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*

Like what you did with the AC vent and the controller. Should come out nice. Can't wait to see it all done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (njwolfturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_Like what you did with the AC vent and the controller. Should come out nice. Can't wait to see it all done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I hope so. It looks pretty haggard now, but I still need to buy some plastic molding stuff and paint everything. The controller will also be black. It should look like one piece when I'm done.


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_
I hope so. It looks pretty haggard now, but I still need to buy some plastic molding stuff and paint everything. The controller will also be black. It should look like one piece when I'm done. 

I'd get some 3m automix or fusor to adhere the controller to the vent. After that some very light coats of plastic filler like duraglas and ragegold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (njwolfturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_
I'd get some 3m automix or fusor to adhere the controller to the vent. After that some very light coats of plastic filler like duraglas and ragegold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the info! I was just trying to do some research on that. I've done plastic molding on the outside of the car, but I didn't think I need stuff that was as strong.


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*

I've done molded screens, monitors and boost gauges into components like that. If you use plastic filler alone it will eventually crack. I've seen hot glue used before and it wouldn't hold up after time. Fusor or automix will bond it permanently in place. The plastic filler will just smooth all the lines out and make it look nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice updates man!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good! looking really good!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*

good idea man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Travy)*

DAMNIT!!!!















Who's car? I don't think its Uberdork's


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_DAMNIT!!!!















Who's car? I don't think its Uberdork's









It's not


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Travy)*

no not mine. its downsouths i believe. (youd never catch me with a shift boot like that)


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (Archie Bunker)*

who gives a f*ck whom's idea it was...if you like it do it!
looking foward to seeing that front lip laying on the ground, Archie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Starting to come together.......in my room. (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_no not mine. its downsouths i believe. (youd never catch me with a shift boot like that)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice! How long did that take you?


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice! How long did that take you?

Kev, I don't know if you're talking to me or about downsouth's molded controller, but I'm thinking mine should take 4-5 hours maybe without all the drying time included. 
What do I know, I'm just thinking up stuff as I go along.


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Archie Bunker)*

god everybody's going with bags, you bastards.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_god everybody's going with bags, you bastards.

fruit cakes


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Dowskeet)*

looks great in person saw it in CT.


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (ChMKIVplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChMKIVplay* »_looks great in person saw it in CT. 

And it wasn't on bags yet. I can't afford them at the moment. I have all my air management installed but still on coils.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Archie Bunker)*

Why did you raise the front up?


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_Why did you raise the front up?

I hate you.








It was too low for CT. Its only like a quarter-half inch.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Archie Bunker)*

****in excuses


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

too low for ct? the roads are so nice.
so i guess that means you wouldnt want to trade those vn lines for some rs's huh?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Archie Bunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_
I hate you.








It was too low for CT. Its only like a quarter-half inch.

psssshhhhhhhhhhh........... there is no such thing.. just more swerving to do, and slower driving..


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Archie Bunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_
Its only like a quarter-half inch.

it's very noticeable though


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_
it's very noticeable though










_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_
And it wasn't on bags yet. I can't afford them at the moment. I have all my air management installed but still on coils.









Thats the way og's roll..


----------

